# hello....the biggest mistake ever discovering this site!



## nimaaltt

hey all i think i made the biggest mistake ever discovering this site since then i cant help but keep moding my car!
i just thought id finally say hey, i think this site is coooooooool here are some pics of my baby and lil things iv done to it nothing as good as you guys but hopefully i will get there one day!!!
View attachment 1


i also have the mesh valance and leds from rike which look great at night with led dims 
please let us know if you like......


----------



## SaintScoTT

Hi and .. I like! Love the TT in red too... more pics pls


----------



## qooqiiu

Bloody hell mate you must like *red*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome here is another great site www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mike753TT

Welcome, I said the same thing after a few months :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithytt

lol


















I think the TT should stay as AUDI intended.....it come out of the factory that way for a good reason.....except the bloody BOSCH return valve, thats the only shite part of the car....


----------



## nimaaltt

thanks guys im trying to get some more pics up but my iphone ain't picking it up on my pc!!
heres what i could find on my pc.....


----------



## nimaaltt

thanks guys im trying to get some more pics up but my iphone ain't picking it up on my pc!!
heres what i could find on my pc....
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## jbell

Welcome another Red with Red leather, that makes 3 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Welcome Nimal

Where you from?


----------



## nimaaltt

hey adam i think ur car is sweeet... i live not from heathrow!!


----------



## Adam RRS

oh couple of M25 junctions from me!

Go see wak @ vagcheck for a remap.... hes on yr doorstep!


----------



## Harv3y

Looking nice, I like the Red 8)


----------



## nimaaltt

yh thats one thing iv wanted to do but its just the funds!!!once i get some cash i will give u a shout!! just had insurance renewal come up along with road tax!!


----------



## p1tse

that JL install is ace


----------



## rik-e

car looks great, love the red leather.

glad your liking the LEDs still and I agree with Adam... go get a remap from Wak, I've had mine done for about 2 weeks now and love it! best mod for me to date i think.


----------



## nimaaltt

thought id post this, i got my mats of ebay... there surprisingly good quality, i got them for only £20+p&p not bad i say they also give back seat mats i didn't have any so it was a bonus, my old ones were in bad condition..


----------

